# Apollo



## Ktmaier5 (Aug 16, 2020)

I am new to this forum! Happy I found this online community. Here is Apollo. We adopted him last November and they told us he is a golden retriever mixed with a border collie. He definitely has the loving personality of a golden. However, this boy can go for 2 or more long walks a day, run at the dog park and catch a ball like a true agility dog. We LOVE him. We prayed for a rescue dog and we got him.❤


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. What a handsome boy! One of my favorite dogs was a friend's Golden/ Black lab mix with that same shiny black hair that Apollo has.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Welcome to you & Apollo! Glad to have you with us


----------



## Ktmaier5 (Aug 16, 2020)

cwag said:


> Welcome to the forum. What a handsome boy! One of my favorite dogs was a friend's Golden/ Black lab mix with that same shiny black hair that Apollo has.


Yes… I’ve also thought that he possibly could have black lab in him… Wouldn’t surprise me… Whatever he is he’s a dream. People keep asking me what he is because they want one just like him… Personality and intelligence and sweet!!! Apollo is the jackpot for us!


----------



## Ktmaier5 (Aug 16, 2020)

Ffcmm said:


> Welcome to you & Apollo! Glad to have you with us


Thank you! What a cute crew you have of pups!


----------

